# Joining public primary school in April



## badokun (Jan 25, 2013)

As the title suggests we're moving to Singapore and would like our daughter to join a public school if at all possible. She was born in 2006, so I've been told she will be P1.

The MOE website explains the process starting from July ending somewhere in August. So I'm not sure where we would fit into the process.

I phoned two schools already however they had no vacancies, and referred me to the MOE website.

Would appreciate some feedback of someone who's been through the same sort of experience.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

yah, but do read up the revised rules, foreign students.

As per revised rules, the absolute priority is for Citizens, followed by PRs, and last comes Foreign Students - that is regardless of the performance of the Foreign Students.

So your choice of getting into a reputed school, like St Andrews, or St Patricks, or Temasek Primary and like is virtually NIL


----------



## badokun (Jan 25, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> yah, but do read up the revised rules, foreign students.
> 
> As per revised rules, the absolute priority is for Citizens, followed by PRs, and last comes Foreign Students - that is regardless of the performance of the Foreign Students.
> 
> So your choice of getting into a reputed school, like St Andrews, or St Patricks, or Temasek Primary and like is virtually NIL


Noted, however I'm trying to gauge what are our chances of getting into 'any' public school at this stage.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

from what I can sense, from some expats who have kids in Local Schools, I would say "LOW", unless you don't mind living in Clementi and having your kid go all the way to, say, Bukit Bakit or Chua Chu Kang 

the silver lining is, Singapore MOE has stopped recognizing outstanding Students, and giving clout to 'good' schools, the rationale being every school is good .. so it should be thought so ..


----------



## dvdlin (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is our experience. We arrived at Singapore in July 2011 and my wife had called over 30 schools as well as MOE for two daughters, one is p2 and the other is p3. We were so worry at the beginning. We learned from moe there were some vacancies in river Valley & tampines north primary as well as some in east side. Both kids took an exam and we're accepted by river Valley and tampines north. Since I work at east side, they joined the tampines school in mid July. Both of them got 1st place and 3rd place trophies award at end of their semester. Don't worry much. your kid will get in school as long as you keep following up with moe about any school is available. Best luck! Dav


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

dvdlin said:


> Here is our experience. We arrived at Singapore in July 2011 and my wife had called over 30 schools as well as MOE for two daughters, one is p2 and the other is p3. We were so worry at the beginning. We learned from moe there were some vacancies in river Valley & tampines north primary as well as some in east side. Both kids took an exam and we're accepted by river Valley and tampines north. Since I work at east side, they joined the tampines school in mid July. Both of them got 1st place and 3rd place trophies award at end of their semester. Don't worry much. your kid will get in school as long as you keep following up with moe about any school is available. Best luck! Dav


That's a pretty useful post dvdlin !! 

I would like to know how the changes last year have panned out .. 

PS: River Valley high - you mean the one that is like 10 kilometer away from River Valley, Near Holland Village ?


----------



## dvdlin (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry abt late reply. It's river velly primary school and ca be found in moe Web. Not sure where it exactly is since I'm still new in sg. - dav


----------

